# Don't do this!



## TimR (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, carefully consider desire to do it. 
Some may recall several months ago I cast a pine cone...why not, right?  Orig thread .
It required two pours, which wasn't my plan, and getting exact match to resin color was close, but not great. In my frantic mode I likely helped create some bubbles in spite of using a pressure pot. 
Well, started turning the outside and revealed some stress cracks, CAd them, and after a couple passes to finish the outside, I hollowed it out today.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rockb (Sep 27, 2015)

Tim, that turned out really well.....thanks for that pic. Rocky

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice. How big is it? Looks like about the size of a pine cone.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TimR (Sep 27, 2015)

It's about the size of a ....well, you know.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2015)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

That's great! (Since I don't cast I will not be tempted to try this ... until I get sucked into the casting vortex too )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2015)

That. Looks great! Very unique...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I tried casting some light from the back of it, it's pretty translucent. I'll have to experiment more to optimize the lighting angle.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 27, 2015)

Real nice. Need to try this someday
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it came out pretty darned good Tim!  It has a 3D effect where the cone is exposed. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2015)

That is pretty neat looking.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 30, 2015)

Really creative. Duncan is spot on. This is all so addictive. So much to try and so little time.

Well done.


----------

